# More Images from the ECLSTS



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Over 1200 images from Jim Bangert's camera... Covers the whole bash...... 

The 2013 York Show in 1200 images


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

1,200 photos? 
wow..while its very nice of Jim to upload all those photos, 
I think a bit of editing might have been a good idea!  
(For example, do we really need 5 photos of the parking lot?  
looks like he just uploaded every photo he took.. 

I actually am not going to look at his photos at all..  
because its just far too many, and there are a lot of duplicates. 
unfortunately the slideshow is pretty much un-watchable.. 
(at 5 seconds a photo, it would take an hour and 40 minutes to get through it) 

1,200 needs to be edited down to 200.. 
sorry Jim.. 

Scot


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have to second that... just not watchable... 

I liked your pix Stan, that was about the "max number" 

That many pictures also needs some grouping, by vendor, or by category

Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to appreciate all those photos. Maybe next year for us. We never have attended the York show. Anyway,I just looked at the thumbnails and if I saw one I was interested in just clicked on it,took and look and then hit the back arrow to get back to the thumbnail page. You can get through them pretty fast that way.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, the thumbnails are not too bad, but there's still 144 pages, since you can only see 9 thumbnails at a time... if it could use the screen space better, that would be a great solution. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm RETIRED!







One of the advantages is the time to enjoy.








Thanks Stan for posting Jim's pictures.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Could be a lot worse.... 
Could have not posted them.... 

Part that bugs me is lack of names.... to go with the smiling faces. 
I may go back and look some more in bits and pieces. 

I imagine it seemed just as daunting from the other side... I drove X hours and here's what it is, take what you want. 

John


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I looked at 50 at a time.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

YES ! Thank you Stan for posting the link and THANKS to Jim for taking the time to take all these pics and to share them . . . . 


Doug c 


p.s. how do you set to view 50 thumb' ?


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

WOW !!!!!!!Based on the pictures, It really does looks like the last year for the ECLSTS....................


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"WOW !!!!!!!Based on the pictures, It really does looks like the last year for the ECLSTS...................." 

Based on the number of folks I saw carrying boxes of new stuff out to their cars, and making several trips doing the same, I'd say it's not the last year.


----------



## Mike M (Jan 3, 2008)

Based on my sales I will be back next year. 
Mike


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"Posted By Jethro J. .....WOW !!!!!!!Based on the pictures, It really does looks like the last year for the ECLSTS...................."
I presume the only thing ya can possibly come up with that (shared) thought....is that you're unfamiliar with a common practice is of shooting the majority of pics first thing a.m before it gets to full of other attendees.... Considering there was at least one mention of being almost too crowded to move around in the vendor hall. 

Suggest ya start saving your $ and attend next spring.... I've been lucky to attend twice even over 1300km away from the venue 

Hasta leugo


----------

